# Kerry and soverienty



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Kerry made a statement yesterday that proves once again that he views the United States through the prism of our standing with the Axis of Weasels France Germany ect.). Here is what he said:

"This is the *moment of accountability *for America. All of the hopes and dreams of our country are on the line today. The choice is clear."

*The moment of accountability? Accountability to whom? The rest of the world? The United Nations? Old Europe? John Kerry believes that America should be accountable to someone or something ... wouldn't it be a good idea for him to tell us who or what? Kerry believes that our standing with the socialist terrorist appeasers abroad is not only important, but it is an approval we must seek and maintain. * On the other hand, *George Bush believes all terrorists should be killed, public opinion be damned. :beer: Who do you want protecting your children?*
The line about all of our hopes and dreams being on the line shows you just how dishonest the left has become. The fact of the matter is that a person's life is not going to change that much depending on who wins. The occupant of the Oval Office is not going to give you a job. Your hopes and dreams are up to you, and no one else. You are where you are as a sum total of the decisions you have made in life.

The safety and security of the United States is what a president is really responsible for, and Kerry couldn't be a worse candidate.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Your political bias is boorish and you have lost all your credibility with your ranting as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Gunner (Oct 30, 2002)

Why, because it's hard to arque with factual statements?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Man, I'm glad this election season is over.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

Im glad the democrats got owned


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Four more years of.........?


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

4 more years of a man that is steadfast and assured. Not wavering and PC correctness driven. A man that can thumb his nose at all you left winged liberal gopher safe shoe wearing amendment 1 supporting folks and do what is needed to save and protect our country.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

4 more years of a man that says what he means and means what he says.

P.S--Rooster, i dont know what your trying to accomplish with the smily befre eveory post, but let me tell you the two things it brings to mind
A) your somehow being sarcastic?
B) your being childish, thinking that your 1-liners are somehow irrefutable?


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

It is whatever you wish it to be. I guess I never really gave it much thought. I don't like the bouncing banana but...


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I just read your posts and it seems that you know very little about hunting and are more interested in "weapons for self defense, homosexuality and other issues that are not really pertinent to this website so I will no longer respond to any more of your correspondence. I would encourage others to do the same and hopefully you will go away.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Well, thankfully your choice and suggestions are just that, your choice and a suggestion. I, for one, have enjoyed mr troopers input far more than BIASED left wing crap. I'll take the biased right wing crap in a heartbeat.  (Smiley face at the end of the message.)


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

sdeprie, I didn't know that they had cloned humans. Ditto mrtrooper!


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Of course the beauty of this whole website is the variety of forums that one can participate in. Politcs and hunting on the same website is hard to find. The nice thing, though, is that there is room for everyone to speak their mind on a wide variety of topics. I originally came for the hunting discussion, but recently tried politics.... interesting what you see, and hear, here.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Mr Trooper, we're clones.  Isn't that interesting?  By the way, I take that as a complement. Thank you. :wink:


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

HAHA! rooster doesnt like us Sdep! thats great! chalk up another one!

BTW Rooster: the reason i dont talk about hunting and Self Defence as different toppics is because they are the same thing for me. My defence guns are: SKS, Mossberg, and a .357. guess what i hunt with  (stupid face)Thats right! an SKS, a mossberg, and S&W .357 magnum! get it now? if i loose my "denfence" guns, i loose my hunting guns. THATS WHY IM SO CONCERNED ANOUT SELF DEFENCE!


----------

